# Self Guided Bear Hunt



## toymanator (Dec 29, 2010)

Has anyone ever done a self guided bear hunt in Utah? I have never been bear hunting but was intrigued when an uncle of mine took one last year out of state. I have begun researching bear hunting in Utah and Idaho. Has anyone hunted bears here or there what advice do you have? If you aren't comfortable posting it, feel free to pm me. What is your opinion of bear hunting in Utah? How does it compare to Idaho? What are your experiences, I searched a bunch and didn't see very much information on the subject. Is it possible to do it self guided or are you better off to just seek guide services?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Draw a tag first, then we'll talk...


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

I've hunted about every corner of both Utah and Idaho for bear. There are a couple of areas in Utah that rival anyplace in Idaho as far as bear population density, but it's going to take you 7 or 8 bonus points to draw these areas in Utah. In Idaho, on the other hand, you can buy a tag for some good areas over the counter, so it all depends on how patient you are.

As far as a guide, of course your odds of success are going to increase if you hire a professional. The secret of finding bear is finding their food source at any given time of the year. A competent guide is going to know where to find the bear because they know what food sources are currently availible and where they are located. A do-it-yourselver in an unfamiliar area is at a distinct disadvantage.

I will say that I've seen more *BIG* bear in Utah.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

I think you could do a self guided bear hunt but its a matter of being in the right place at the right time. I have seen so many the last few years that I am confident I'd have a shot at one on a self-guided hunt, but still its a matter of luck and a whole lot of scouting.

I ditto what Kevin D says, there are some really big Black Bear here in the state! I have been buying bonus points for an area I am very familiar with and could probably draw this year but will wait once again. 

You could do it, but it'll be a challenge!


----------



## kk11 (Sep 17, 2007)

You need to decide where you want to hunt, then draw a tag, thats the hardest part. A bear hunt is hard to do by your self, but it is a lot of fun. I think you can be more selective if you use hounds, but on some units its possible with out them. I have hunted most units in UT, the better units are real hard to draw. Good luck


----------

